# PH and tap water.



## stunzeed (May 27, 2008)

Just curious. My tap water is about 8.0 . Is that bad? Mind you I am hydro so I adjust it anyway but is it a very high tap reading? I figured you hydro growers know the ph of you water. Thanks


----------



## snuggles (May 27, 2008)

Mine is 7 and mt PPMs are 120. Sure us hydro guys know LOL. You're fine, since you adjust it before using. I think the bigger issue is PPMs and not pH. PPMs can cost you some cash, buying RO or some sort of filter.


----------



## Papaya123 (May 27, 2008)

Tap water is at 7.9 for me. Tap is a pain in the *** becuase i had to readjust ppm and ph all the time, so i switched to distilled and it worked wonders for me.


----------



## md.apothecary (May 27, 2008)

My tap is right at 7.0, however our water system uses well water that's been treated, and has a high chlorine content, but the ppms are still only around 276ppm on any given day. I have very neutral water, but ironically enough, we've noticed that if we pull water from our outside faucet (hose attached) the pH is 6.6, which is very strange considering it's from the same source and we don't have any filters in the house at all. 

8.0 is not BAD, since you adjust it, but it's just one of those luck of the draw type things. Sometimes you get fairly close to neutral, others, not so lucky. 

I always recommend getting a 5 gallon ozarka bottle or two and keeping those full of water. 

Don't forget to let the tap water sit overnight to allow for more chemical evaporation.


----------



## massproducer (May 27, 2008)

Yeah my tap water is 7.0, and has a ppm of 200.

I agree with snuggles that the PPM of your water in more important then the PH, because as you said it will be adjusted anyways.

I also agree with Md., I try to always let my tap water sit out for about 24 hours to let the chlorine evaporate.

Even though I don't use it, distilled water is great if you have hard water or any other major water inconsistancies.

Great answers guys


----------



## CasualGrower (May 27, 2008)

I grow Hydro exclusively.....  I use tap water for my grow..... not that I can't afford distilled or treated water.. but just for ease....

My tap water has ranged from 5.4 pf AND 40 PPM and 8.2 PH and 240 PPM....


 those ranges have to deal with season and local variances....

When I am setting up my Hydro with water i just subtract  the tap PPM from the Nuted one....... let's face it, a LOT of the stuff in the tap water can and will be used by your plants... Lime, ande other trace nutes....


Jus make sure your PH is right and your added nutes is in the window for the system you are using....and all should  be well.


----------



## 0b1kinsmokey (May 28, 2008)

in terms of your health and the health of your animals if they drink tap,

however

ph definetely is as important as solids content. the acidity of everything we put into our bodies is one of the key determining factors in the health of our digestive tissues and your throut as you could imagine

thats why i dont microwave food. its bad for u and throws the acidity way into wack, often times alkaline. leads to cancer, ulsers, heart burn..

anyways just an off topic FUN FACT!


----------



## massproducer (May 28, 2008)

I agree ob1, I was more talking about for my plants because I can adjust it...I drink spring or distilled water from my water cooler, but because the ppm's of my tap water is in an acceptible range, that is what my plants get.


----------



## stunzeed (May 28, 2008)

So should I get something for my home to help bring the ph down. I notice weird rings in the sink, toilet, etc and no its nothing gross. Do I have hard water?

Thanks fellas

stunzeed..


----------



## massproducer (May 28, 2008)

what is your tap's ppm?


----------



## stunzeed (May 28, 2008)

massproducer said:
			
		

> what is your tap's ppm?


 

Tap PPM is 110


----------



## massproducer (May 28, 2008)

no your water is not hard


----------



## stunzeed (May 28, 2008)

Well thats good. Any ideas for the ring? Only thing that gets it out is a pummice stone!



Stunzeed..


----------



## CasualGrower (May 28, 2008)

It's probably Calcium or Lime..... maybe a bit of both... Get some CLR cleaner, should take it right off with a lil elbow grease.


----------



## 0b1kinsmokey (May 28, 2008)

calcium and lime^


----------



## stunzeed (May 28, 2008)

Is there anything I can do to remove it from my water?



Stunzeed..


----------



## 0b1kinsmokey (May 28, 2008)

brita sink filter- 20 bucks will practically wipe that calcium out

calcium is very bad for u when taken in excess and gets into ur blood stream when u injest too much. 

u should do it. good health is wealth


----------



## stunzeed (May 28, 2008)

Thanks but what about the other faucets? I was hoping for something that treats the whole home before the water comes in. Something like that I guess. Thanks though



Stunzeed..


----------



## snuggles (May 28, 2008)

stunzeed said:
			
		

> Thanks but what about the other faucets? I was hoping for something that treats the whole home before the water comes in. Something like that I guess. Thanks though
> 
> 
> 
> Stunzeed..


 
I hope you have a lot of money...LOL those house units can cost a bunch, but it is good for your health.


----------



## stunzeed (May 28, 2008)

snuggles said:
			
		

> I hope you have a lot of money...LOL those house units can cost a bunch, but it is good for your health.


 


Maaaaaaaaaaabey I do  What are they called?


Stunzeed..


----------



## massproducer (May 28, 2008)

Check out these links, there is a bit of info on different types of filtration systems.  I think you would be looking for a whole house filter.  The second link looks like the type of system you would be looking for.


http://www.consumersearch.com/www/kitchen/water-filters/review.html

http://www.advancedwaterfilters.com...de=AWF&Product_Code=EWS-1054&Category_Code=WH


----------



## CasualGrower (May 29, 2008)

Well there are units that connect to the supply line that comes into the house.  They are Electrolytic De-Scalers, or something like that...... basically from the way i understand it, The unit has leads that are wrapped around your houses supply line and then a current is passed thru them.  This creates an electro-magnetic field that changes the chemical makeup of the lime and calcium scale particles in the water...

That is about all I know of the systems.... Iheard about them on the radio on one of the saturday morning talk shows on home repair.  I am sure some info can be found on the web about those systems.


----------



## stunzeed (May 29, 2008)

CasualGrower said:
			
		

> Well there are units that connect to the supply line that comes into the house. They are Electrolytic De-Scalers, or something like that...... basically from the way i understand it, The unit has leads that are wrapped around your houses supply line and then a current is passed thru them. This creates an electro-magnetic field that changes the chemical makeup of the lime and calcium scale particles in the water...
> 
> That is about all I know of the systems.... Iheard about them on the radio on one of the saturday morning talk shows on home repair. I am sure some info can be found on the web about those systems.


 


Thanks CG.

Any other ideas?  



Stunzeed..


----------



## 0b1kinsmokey (May 29, 2008)

they are called "water remediation systems"

they can be very expensive or some what cheap.

all depends on what kind of water system ur on (well, public) , how old ur main line is, how deep it is, whether its hooked to a water meter (if u pay per gallon, or a flat rate monthly) and of course whether or not the city will allow u to hook one up (if u choose to get permits)

if ur on a private well, and uknow where u main line is, u could probably do it urself. 

but yea no matter will cost a pretty penny.

there is an alternative tho, it requires some work.

but when i was young my dad hooked up carbon filters to the water lines coming from the water heater. all the water to the inside of ur house will come thru your water heater one way or another.


if u go look, ur water heater should have 2 pipes coming from it, one hot one cold obviously. u get a "constant run" reverse osmosis filter system, or triple stage carbon filter system or something of the sort ($200-$500)

turn off ur main water line outside. go to the pipes coming from your water heater. cut a section out of them so that the filter system can fit there, then buy your connections. weld, glue and go. 

litte bit of work but much cheaper than puting a remediation system on ur main line.

heres a single stage carbon filter that can screw right onto to faucet heads.

http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...Id=10053&productId=100094459&N=10000003+90401

the water that goes to ur house will almost always pass by your clothes washer first.

so you could get a T faucets for the hot and cold line. have the first faucet on the hot line go to ur washer, then have the second faucet on the hot line going to the filter.

same thing on ur cold line. first fauct goes to the washer, the second faucet to your second carbon filter. 

then you have both your hot and cold water being filtered.


----------



## pothead (May 29, 2008)

RO water at Kroger or any other food supermarket is only 27 cents per gallon. It is also open 24/7 so yeah. It is a lot less work and is a lot easier to use.


----------



## 0b1kinsmokey (May 30, 2008)

lol well if ur irrigating hundreds of buckets or filling up multiple 80 gal resevoirs constantly buying water isnt really an option 

saves u alot in the long run and is easy if u kno how to work the tools u got.


----------



## stunzeed (May 30, 2008)

0b1kinsmokey said:
			
		

> lol well if ur irrigating hundreds of buckets or filling up multiple 80 gal resevoirs constantly buying water isnt really an option
> 
> saves u alot in the long run and is easy if u kno how to work the tools u got.


 

LOL not that much but a 15 gallon res is a pain too!


Stunzeed..


----------

